# Are you aware?



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Caffi (May 3, 2012)

"2. You are able to know when someone is taking advantage of you or trying to."
I still have some problems to recognize it when it happens. Just in few years I started to see when people are taking advantage of me. Before it was normal to me that people treat me like trash.

"3. You feel like people are only concerned with themselves or what can benefit them."
Every moment. Still hard to believe that people want to be nice to me. It just doesn't feel right.

"4. You sometimes feel like an object rather than a human ( even in the sense of people using you in some way)."
I feel that me and the another people are more like objects. I know they are real human but they just feel to me like holograms. Its really annoying.


----------

